# Intel 845PE Chipsatztreiber



## bigfella (24. August 2004)

Hi...
Möchte gern mal mein System auf den aktuellen Treiberstand bringen.
Hab alle möglichen Treiber schon erneut. 
Lediglich ans  Motherboard traue ich mich nicht recht ran.
Ich habe einen P4 2.0 Ghz das auf einem Epox 4PEA+ Board seinen Dienst verrichtet.
Das Epoxboard ist ein Intel 845PE Chipsatz.
Hab mich da schon mal nach Treibern bei Intel umgeschaut, jedoch kommen da viele Einträge.
Kann mir da jemand bitte sagen was ich denn nun benötige?
Wie schaut das mit dem BIOS Treibern aus?
Das sind alles noch die alten Treiber....

Vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe!

Hab hier nen Link gefunden...
Weiss nur nicht Recht ob das der richtige ist...
Intel


----------



## Radhad (25. August 2004)

Es gibt keine BIOS Treiber, denn das BIOS ist das Basic Input / Output System, welches die Schnittstelle für Hardware und dem installierten Betriebssystem darstellt. Du müsstest auf der Seite des Herstellers vom Mainboard das letzte BIOS Update finden. Unter XP kannst du es zur Laufzeit des Systems einspielen (wenn eine dementsprechnde Software dabei ist) ansonsten wirst du auf der Seite auch ne Anleitung finden, was du machen kannst. Aber immer vorsichtig sein, wenn du das BIOS flashst, wenn was schiefgeht, ist der Rechner erstmal platt...


MfG Radhad


----------

